# arrows



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

how the [email protected]#$ do you glue the ends into the arrow, like when you buy them? the part that you screw into? im baffled


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Huh? :lol:

Are you talking about installing nocks or the inserts that the nocks go into?

Or where the broadheads screw into?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

broadheads


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I use Goat Tuff glue. First I prep the arrow shaft, take a Q-tip and some rubbing alcohol and clean out the inside of the shaft. Let dry, smear some glue on the insert and shove into the shaft. Repeat 11 more times.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

wont supper glue work alo I was wondering if u could us gurilla glue


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

gorilla glue expands though...doesnt it? cuz ive glued it with epoxy? i think...twice now and they pull right out


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Are you talking about carbons or aluminiums?

Like most everyone else, I used to use epoxy on my carbons. For the last couple years I've been use hot melt for both carbon and aluminums and it works just fine.

You have to prep the inside of carbon shafts before you install an insert. You can get a tool for this, but a stainless steel 22 bore brush works just fine. Run the bore brush into the shaft and rotate it a few times to rough up the walls so the glue can adhere.

If using hot melt, to avoid damaging a carbon shaft with excess heat use an insert tool to hold the insert to heat and apply the hot melt. Install the insert and immediately dunk the end of the shaft in water to cool it quickly. Then just peel the excess melt from around the edge of the insert .

To take an insert (either hot melt or glued) out of a carbom shaft, screw in a practice point and heat it gradually with a torch, trying to pull it out with a pliers every couple seconds. When it lets go, immediately dunk the end of the shaft in water...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

after glueing...do i have to clamp it somehow? and how long do you reccommend i leave them before use?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

No clamping needed, just screw the broadhead in and leave it for as long as the glue bottle/package says.


----------



## BowHuntingGypsy (Aug 16, 2007)

I was having some trouble with my arrows and I called the guys at Redmond Outdoors and they helped me out, their phone number is on the bottom of their home page at http://www.RedmondOutdoors.com


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

fletch tight works...to an extent... bbut its not a good one for strong needs. i prefer gorilla glue... it expands so i just take a q-tip dip in and apply. fit it in then just wipe off.


----------

